# Nvidia PowerMizer



## expl (Feb 3, 2010)

I have bought a new N240GT MD512 DDR5. Now the problem is that no matter what I do card is sitting in downgraded PowerMizer level with frequencies of 405,324 while the original should be 550,1800. Even if I open ogl app like glxgears the nvidia-settings seem to detect ogl being ran and changes mode from "Desktop" to "Maximum performance" but the level stays the same with clock values of downgraded mode. As a result of this performance of 3d applications is suffering a lot.

Now I have tried to disable PowerMizer or force it to run in normal clock but it seems to ignore all the options. It also seems to ignore overclocking settings.

Here is what I have tried so far:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Option         "Coolbits" "1"
    Option  "RegistryDwords" "PerfLevelSrc=0x2222; PowerMizerLevel=0x1"
EndSection
```


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Option         "Coolbits" "1"
    Option  "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x0"
EndSection
```

Both seemed ineffective.

So my question is if anyone have any idea how to disable PowerMizer function or to force normal clock frequencies?

Edit:

My system is 8.0-STABLE amd64 and NVidia driver is 195.22


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

Any issues with the binary NVidia driver should be posted here:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## oldduffer (Feb 3, 2010)

It's working on my rig (2 x 260's, driver = 195.22).

What driver are you using? 

Try removing the option "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x0" from your xorg.conf file.  I don't have that option and adaptive clocking works just fine.


----------



## oldduffer (Feb 3, 2010)

Also, I can turn off adaptive clocking (set it to 'prefer maximum performance) and the cards up-clock to the default settings even in 2D mode.


----------



## oldduffer (Feb 3, 2010)

Doh...just noticed...you have the 'Coolbits' option in the wrong section.  It goes in your Screen Section.  Here's my xorg.conf settings for the Nvidia card (obviously your BusID will be different):


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
   Identifier      "Device1"
   Driver          "nvidia"
   VendorName      "Nvidia Corporation"
   BusID           "3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "SLI" "AFR"
    Option         "Coolbits" "1"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## expl (Feb 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Any issues with the binary NVidia driver should be posted here:
> 
> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47



I would if I was able to register there. Even if I pick a fresh email it tells me that my email is banned for some reason.



			
				oldduffer said:
			
		

> Doh...just noticed...you have the 'Coolbits' option in the wrong section.  It goes in your Screen Section.  Here's my xorg.conf settings for the Nvidia card (obviously your BusID will be different): ...



I've tried Coolbit option in both Screen and Device sections also registry options in both sections it doesn't matter, they still do not produce any visible change. The performance selection spinbutton in nvidia-settings doesn't do anything for me either.

My manufacturer is MSI. What is your's oldduffer?


----------



## roddierod (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you build the driver with PowerMizer enabled?


----------



## expl (Feb 3, 2010)

The driver is binary so I can not build it. But I've built the loader module without any special flags.


----------



## oldduffer (Feb 3, 2010)

My current rig:

EVGA 680i mobo
EVGA GTX 260's

The manufacturer shouldn't matter (they are just reference boards using the same unified Nvidia driver).


----------



## roddierod (Feb 3, 2010)

what I mean is:


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
make config
```

Is ACPI_PM checked? I had to check it to enable the PowerMizer function to actually work on my Quadro.


----------



## expl (Feb 3, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> what I mean is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Tried with and without this option. PowerMizer will still act exactly same way.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> I would if I was able to register there. Even if I pick a fresh email it tells me that my email is banned for some reason.


I think I remember that they don't very much like hotmail addresses


----------



## expl (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ecs_geforce_240&num=1

After reading this article I came to conclusion that Linux and FreeBSD drivers atm are pretty broken with 240 chip frequency handling.


----------

